# MORROW boards????



## Donutz

There are different Morrows for different uses, just like with most companies. Morrows are decent low-end boards. Morrow Lithium was my main board for 2 seasons. Sure it suffers in comparison to my Heritage, but it's a damned sight better than most rental stuff.


----------



## 51bombed

my first board, too was a morrow. a gift for christmas after borrowing my brothers old boards for a year... i've since ridden 2-3 morrows belonging to other friends, and can safely say the ones i've ridden a good deal stiffer than what you'd most likely want for park... if theyre on a budget i'd look into something like 
blanksnowboards.com... yes theyre cheap, yes theyre blank, yes theyre owned by people like Jason Murphy, benson miller and a few others.
(ive ridden one i ordered for a backup stick for friends i take on weekend trips. sickest board under 400 mark ive ever been on)
not saying theyre the best out there... but definitely the best UNUSED budget board.


back on topic, morrow boards will handle the speed a new rider can throw at it... very fast board to grow out of skill wise for sure.


----------



## zacm

why not just invest in a good board in the first place? again it would be an investment not just a stepping stone to use for a year.


----------



## Donutz

zacm said:


> why not just invest in a good board in the first place? again it would be an investment not just a stepping stone to use for a year.


"they are cheaper and they are on a budget".


----------



## unsunken

Wouldn't recommend it. Haven't ridden it myself, but one of my beginner friends got one. By the end of her second day, there were major chips in the topsheet all over.


----------



## rephreshed

i rode a morrow for 2 seasons. i quickly grew out of it but i'm still hanging on to it for a spring/back-up board. it definitely held up through all the ice that was thrown at it and it still in decent conditions.

it's a good beginner board, but it is kind of stiff.


----------



## amothugness

My first stick was a morrow master. Rode it 5-6 times and got myself a nanner. Anything is ok to learn on but those boards are very stiff. Not my preference anyway. I think they should of looked into maybe a carbon credit or something along those lines


----------

